# Got to meet Shelia and Jeff!



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The wife and I did some vacationing this past weekend/week down to Kentucky, to do some camping at Red River Gorge and Mammoth Cave (which is incredible by the way).

In addition to hiking a total of 7 miles through a cave approx 300 feet underground, our itinerary also included time with Shelia and Jeff who lived nearby.

We visited their farm our first night in. Unfortunately it was getting dark so we didn't get a great look at the fields, but for 3 hours we talked about farming hay and got the tour of the farm and all of their toys. Very beautiful farm with a very nice set up. I must admit I was very tired when we got there, but as soon as I saw all those hay toys I perked right up.

A few nights later they treated us to a catfish dinner at a local buffet, which had a very authentic southern feel to it. I'm pretty sure we visited for about 3 hours there too, covering a wide and comical range of topics.

Rosemary and I really enjoyed our time with them and wished we had another day. Shelia and Jeff are so incredibly nice and hospitable.

This was also the first time for both of us in the 'south.' Where people had accents and say 'y'all.' I've been to Lexington before, but that was to visit horse farms for work. This was Rosemary's first time to Kentucky; it is a very pretty state and we appreciated the slow pace of people there. Definitely a change from up north.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you had a chance to visit some Southern Hospitality. 
I have also pictured Shelia and Jeff as being true to form.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It would be great to put a face to some of the people that are on this site.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Nothing like 100 degree temperatures and about that much humidity in October to welcome visitors from the north. Guess it was a good thing to have that big cave so they could go crawl in a hole for a while to offset the above ground conditions 

We were glad to meet Josh and Rosemary and certainly enjoyed our time with them. A wide and comical range of conversation might be putting it mildly.

So, we're ready for another mini HayTalk gathering when any of y'all are in the area.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> I am glad you had a chance to visit some Southern Hospitality.
> I have also pictured Shelia and Jeff as being true to form.


Hope we represented the south well.

Thanks for the compliment.

Shelia & Jeff


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I would also like to meet a lot of you fine folks on here as well. Guess I need to retire and get out of here more.


----------

